# Jaguar cichlid



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a new fish hybrid on the market at the moment called a jaguar cichlid, take a look for yourselves:
http://home.exetel.com.au/illawarra.cichlid.society/jaguar cichlid 2.jpg


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's another one, just look at the size of it, unbeleivable:
http://home.exetel.com.au/illawarra.cichlid.society/jaguar cichlid.jpg


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

:lol: nice fish


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wow is that thing real


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

lol...very funny cichlid man.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Strange.... looks more like a species of cat-fish than a cichlid. :roll:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

do they sell them at Petco? Lmao


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like its related to the Snakehead fish. It seems to have the ability to walk on land from one pond to the next.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL, that's pretty funny!


----------

